# Mailbox Control Panel? (für Passw./Autoresponder usw.)



## st2xo (12. Sep. 2012)

muss jetzt doch mal fragen, such mir noch nen Wolf:

gibt´s mittlerweile eigentlich ein Control Panel für Mailbox-User zum ändern des eigenen Passworts und Autoresponder?

Im Bugtracker steht nix (mehr) darüber ... und 2009 gab´s das noch nicht.


----------



## Till (12. Sep. 2012)

Das steht noch im Bugtracker, schau mal in die Roadmap von 3.0.5. Ist also bereits implementiert und wird als Bestandteil von 3.0.5 demnächst veröffentlicht.


----------



## st2xo (12. Sep. 2012)

ein Fall von Blindheit ... danke dir!


----------

